# New - Business Supporting Membership



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 6, 2004)

As a service to our business owners, we have packaged together many of our standard features at an additional savings.

With a MartialTalk Business Class Supporting Membership you receive:
- All features of the standard Supporting Membership (A $12 Value)
- 1 Year Forum Sponsorship* (A $125 Value)
- 1 Year of Web Hosting (A $125 Value)
- 1 Year of Domain Registration (A $15 Value)
- 1 Year Premium Listing (Banner Card) on our Schools/Instructors page (A $60 Value)
- Single Image Banner for your Forum Sponsorship ($20 Value)
- Single Image Banner for your Premium Listing ($20 Value)
- Enhanced Event Listings on our new Events Page (Value not determined at this time)

Taken individually, this adds up to over $377!

With a MartialTalk Business Supporting Membership all these features are yours for only $299 per year! A Savings of over $78 annually!

To sign up, you may contact my at kaith@martialtalk.com or by going to USERCP - Paid Subscriptions - *Business Class Supporting Membership*

Thank you for your support!

Please feel free to reply here or contact me for additional information.


For more information on the specifics, please visit http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/adrates.shtml

*Forum must be currently available for sponsorship.


----------

